# MEDICARE HCC Coding/RADV audits and the concept of MEAT



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Apr 30, 2014)

Does anyone know where the concept of MEAT originated? Is this something that CMS "supports" or "requires" for HCC coding & RADV audits? When I search the CMS website I can't find anything related to the concept of MEAT for the medical record.

For example, see the following article: http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2013/...coding-errors/

This article indicates that a top 10 Medicare risk adjustment coding error is that: Documentation does not indicate that diagnoses are being monitored, evaluated, assessed/addressed, or treated (MEAT).

Furthermore, the CMS RADV medical record checklist & guidance form doesn't mention the concept of MEAT either as a requirement. However, I find all sorts of other articles online which indicate MEAT is a requirement per CMS.

So, does anyone know if there is specific guidance anywhere on the CMS website about MEAT? If so, can you provide the link to this? Or, perhaps, is MEAT a concept that coders or someone else came up with when doing CMS HCC/RADV audits?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------

